# Another 1:12 scale figure



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just about finished on this 1:12 scale figure that I call Foley. I was going for Ned Kelly but messed up the likeness so instead of scrapping him, I plodded ahead. My wife says he looks Scotish so I might make him a wee sporan to hang by a chain.








I'm experimenting with some 3D scanning software and my goal is to scan these lareger figures and have them printed up in various scales.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

He's a staunch looking guy, and would probably be able (sans sporan) to pass for a Welsh "Cousin Jack". I could see someone like him working around my mines or earhworks, in 1:20 scale..


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy moly! That looks great. You sure can get a lot more detail into those larger figures.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a figure begging to be shrunk into 1/20.3 scale. He would fit in fine with my other guys.
Please?

Rich S


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich, I am saving up for a good line laser. I think with the free software I download and a shop rigged scanning jig, I should be able to scan him and get him printed in various scales. I just gotta sell more figures to make more unfortunately.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Richard--- do you own or plan to own the 3D scanner? also a 3D printer? I have seen some for sale at (almost) reasonable prices but am not sure of the product quality. Her is one: http://www.turbocad.com/3DPrinters/RapMan31SingleHead/tabid/1936/Default.aspx

How about using 3D printing service houses...is that a reasonable approach?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Eric, 
I am currently experimenting with some software that will allow me to scan the figures using a handheld or a mounted laser and my web cam. 
I tried it with one of my cheap straighline construction laser levels and got poor results. I am currently shopping for the recommended laser. It has a 635nm wavelength, is red and has a line thickness no greater than .5mm and at least a meter long. 
I'll try scanning some my figures then and shipping them to a friend of mine who does 3D printing for me in return for figures.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard do you have some figures on ebay now. Olf figure is that one of yours


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not listing any, send me a link so I can see if someone is selling some of their figures off.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

It was on ebay dec 2 under g scale trains. The person had about a dozen different people and other g scale stuff like barrels and things like that. I belive the auction is over for that persons items. By the way what you do with your people is really great.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he makes a good biker dude for my 1:12 scale fantasy world in which I own a lot of motor cycles I've always admired, but could never afford to own


----------

